#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Beamer plafondbeugel met theaterhaak

## PaulM

Hoi allen,

Ik ben op zoek naar een oplossing om een beamer met een soort plafondbeugel middels een theaterhaak aan een truss te kunnen bevestigen.
Voor zover ik heb kunnen vinden bestaan er geen standaardbeugels om dit te doen. Zelf zat ik er aan te denken om een simpele beugel als deze te gebruiken, en dan een staalplaatje aan de plafondbevestiging te maken waar ik dan de theaterhaak aan vastmaak.

Heeft er iemand ideëen en/of tips hoe ik dit het beste kan doen? Of zijn er toch standaardbeugels voor?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## renevanh

Wat ik meestal tegenkom: een universele plafondbeugel met een plankje hout er op.
Op die plank hout (al dan niet een dubbele plankje met ruimte er tussen voor de borgmoer) precies in het midden een g-haak. Klaar.

----------


## moderator

A. Wat weegt je beamer? 
B. Een triggerclamp is aan te bevelen, hangt makkelijker weg dan een G-haak.

Doe mij voor mijn plezier aub eens een fptootje van een theaterhaak? Heb er even geen beeld bij.

Je zegt in je bericht te linken naar een simpele beugel, maar je link komt uit bij een webshop, niet op een productpagina. Lijkt me niet helemaal de bedoeling, graag even aanpassen. Alvast dank!

----------


## moderator

Zoek je zoiets: http://twitpic.com/8kcjmd

----------


## NesCio01

mss heb je hier wat aan?

KLIK

grtz

----------


## vasco

> Doe mij voor mijn plezier aub eens een fptootje van een theaterhaak? Heb er even geen beeld bij.



Dit is net zoiets als een luchthaak en de plintenladder, ze zijn uiterst zeldzaam en schuchter. Daarom kun je er ook (nog) geen foto's van vinden omdat ze in het wild maar moeilijk zijn te spotten.

----------


## PaulM

> A. Wat weegt je beamer? 
> B. Een triggerclamp is aan te bevelen, hangt makkelijker weg dan een G-haak.
> 
> Doe mij voor mijn plezier aub eens een fptootje van een theaterhaak? Heb er even geen beeld bij.
> 
> Je zegt in je bericht te linken naar een simpele beugel, maar je link komt uit bij een webshop, niet op een productpagina. Lijkt me niet helemaal de bedoeling, graag even aanpassen. Alvast dank!



De beamer weegt 3.6 kg volgens de specificaties.
Met theaterhaak bedoel ik dit ding:

Zoiets als die Sky Lite oplossingen lijkt wel wat. Maar dat is alleen voor verhuur? Wordt dat ook verkocht?
Ik kreeg vanuit een bedrijf een link voor soortgelijke systemen, maar die kosten 250 euro. Op zich is geld niet zo'n groot probleem, maar 250 is wel erg veel.

----------


## NesCio01

> Zoiets als die Sky Lite oplossingen lijkt wel wat. Maar dat is alleen voor verhuur? Wordt dat ook verkocht?



Ik denk dat Skylite met verhuurhaak juist bedoelt dat jij je gear verhuurt
en snel kunt werken vanwege het gebruikersgemak van de bij hen gekochte gear.

Je weet met dat soort spullen wel dat je ook veilige spullen koopt.

Mocht je zelf iets in elkaar willen draaien, let dan wel op, dat als de beamer 
uit de truss komt zetten, je deze niet makkelijk terug kopt,
en jij als leverancier verantwoordelijk bent.

grz

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik denk dat Skylite met verhuurhaak juist bedoelt dat jij je gear verhuurt
> en snel kunt werken vanwege het gebruikersgemak van de bij hen gekochte gear.
> 
> Je weet met dat soort spullen wel dat je ook veilige spullen koopt.
> 
> Mocht je zelf iets in elkaar willen draaien, let dan wel op, dat als de beamer 
> uit de truss komt zetten, je deze niet makkelijk terug kopt,
> en jij als leverancier verantwoordelijk bent.
> 
> grz



De meeste beamers hebben een aansluiting voor een Kensington-kabel van een anti-diefstalslot. Die kan natuurlijk ook prima dubbel dienst doen als safety, zolang je maar wel zeker weet dat de Kensington-kabel het gewicht van je beamer kan houden (en de kabel niet met gleuf en al uit de behuizing breekt).

Verder, de makkelijkste oplossing is inderdaad om een plankje pas te maken op de montagegaten van je beamer. Eén of meerdere lagen van 9mm MDF of multiplex, zwart geschilderd is de makkelijkste (en netste) manier om zoiets te bouwen.

Je kan er ook nog voor kiezen om een tweetal U-vormige beugels over elkaar heen te zetten tussen je plank en de triggerclamp/G-haak, zodat je de beamer eenvoudig in de verticale (tilt) richting kan verstellen, zonder de haak ten opzichte van de truss te moeten verdraaien.

----------


## SPS

> De meeste beamers hebben een aansluiting voor een Kensington-kabel van een anti-diefstalslot. Die kan natuurlijk ook prima dubbel dienst doen als safety, zolang je maar wel zeker weet dat de Kensington-kabel het gewicht van je beamer kan houden (en de kabel niet met gleuf en al uit de behuizing breekt).
> .



Geinig, als het antidiefstalslot bij een trekkracht van 4 kG al uit de kast zou breken! Hoezo antidiefstal??!
Ieder rukje er aan zou dan voldoende zijn om hem te jatten.....

----------


## vasco

> Geinig, als het antidiefstalslot bij een trekkracht van 4 kG al uit de kast zou breken! Hoezo antidiefstal??!
> Ieder rukje er aan zou dan voldoende zijn om hem te jatten.....



Bij veel laptops en projectoren trek je met dat slot ook inwendig een (stuk van de) print aan gort. Het hoeft niet altijd veel trekkracht te kunnen hebben want aan een apparaat dat inwendig beschadigd is heb je ook geen zier meer. Werkt preventief, het idee van een defect apparaat over te houden bij het gebruiken van geweld op deze sloten. Kijk voor de lol als je de mogelijkheid hebt maar eens intern van een apparaat waar dit soort sloten op kunnen.

Ik vind de tip om dit slot als safety te gebruiken dan ook not done, is het niet voor ontworpen en geeft daarom ook geen zekerheid. Stoney3K kan ons vast wel de berekeningen tonen bij deze manier van gebruik neem ik aan en zo niet lijkt het mij een duidelijk verhaal.

PS;
Laat ik het stukje antidiefstal van deze sloten nog even buiten beschouwing. Met een stukje karton van een koker van een toilet-/keukenrol maak je deze sloten namelijk zo open.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ik vind de tip om dit slot als safety te gebruiken dan ook not done, is het niet voor ontworpen en geeft daarom ook geen zekerheid. Stoney3K kan ons vast wel de berekeningen tonen bij deze manier van gebruik neem ik aan en zo niet lijkt het mij een duidelijk verhaal.
> 
> PS;
> Laat ik het stukje antidiefstal van deze sloten nog even buiten beschouwing. Met een stukje karton van een koker van een toilet-/keukenrol maak je deze sloten namelijk zo open.



Jij wou beweren dat het gebruikte houtwerk en schroeven maar ook even gekeurd moet worden voor een beamer die nog geen 5 kilo weegt? Bovendien, ooit een kleine beamer gezien (<10kg) die ook werkelijk voorzien is van een safety-oog en niet alleen een paar M4 montageschroefgaatjes? Als je een goede oplossing weet, laat die dan vooral horen, want daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar. Een oogje in zo'n M4 gat met een safety er aan vast gaat zo'n beamer niet langer tegenhouden dan een anti-diefstalkabel.

Ik ben benieuwd of je ook zo'n persoon bent die zijn backdrops en PAR36 spotjes loopt te safen, en elke lamp aan je plafond thuis ook met een staalkabel in de centraaldoos vastzet. Je kan natuurlijk op alle slakken zout leggen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Verder, de makkelijkste oplossing is inderdaad om een plankje pas te maken op de montagegaten van je beamer. Eén of meerdere lagen van 9mm MDF of multiplex, zwart geschilderd is de makkelijkste (en netste) manier om zoiets te bouwen.



Hoe stevig je het dan ook zelf in elkaar bedenkt, weet dat niet iedereen ook zo'n goede 
'klusser'  is als je zelf bent.

Juist op een pro forum mag je dan ook pro advies verwachten.

Als ik dan kijk naar wat er jaarlijks fout gaat, doordat bepaalde veiligheidseisen
niet worden nageleefd, dan kies ik ervoor om aan mensen die ik helemaal niet ken,
waarvan ik ook niet weet of ze 13 of 53 zijn, slechts de pro uitvoeringen te adviseren.

En ja, boven je hoofd is een safety, VCA-waardig!

grtz

----------


## vasco

> Ik ben benieuwd of je ook zo'n persoon bent die zijn backdrops en PAR36 spotjes loopt te safen, en elke lamp aan je plafond thuis ook met een staalkabel in de centraaldoos vastzet. Je kan natuurlijk op alle slakken zout leggen.



Ik doe geen licht en decoratie. Ik heb het ook niet over huis, tuin en keuken gebruik. De TS ook niet, het gaat over gebruik in een theater als ik het goed begrijp en daar gelden regels. Mogen wij hier dan ook een bijpassend professioneel antwoord verwachten. Ik wil jou nog wel eens horen over slakken en zout als de TS de eerste claim aan zijn broek heeft hangen omdat hij jouw advies heeft opgevolgd. Ik onderbouw juist waarom het niet kan, onderbouw gewoon het tegendeel i.p.v. zo op de man te gaan spelen a.u.b. Ook ik leer graag bij en meer vroeg ik niet. Van alleen maar als betweter lopen schoppen is nog nooit iemand wijzer geworden.

Ik weet heel goed hoe projectoren eruit zien, van de LCD tot de Barco's. Heb er zelf één aan mijn plafond hangen in mijn woonkamer en reken maar dat die goed vast zit met de middelen die hiervoor verkocht en bedoelt zijn. Niks plankjes, kensington slotjes, etc. Ik heb een dochter van twee rondlopen en bijna een tweede en ik wil niet op mijn geweten hebben dat mijn kinderen dit op hun hoofd krijgen. Laat staan mijn vrouw, familie, vrienden of ik zelf. Op de rest van de zaken reageer ik maar niet omdat ze over het inrichten van een woning gaan en niets met het professioneel gebruik in de A/V wereld. Laat ik alleen zeggen dat alles zit en gebruikt wordt zoals het hoort waarbij de fabrikant de waarborg geeft dat het dan veilig is.





> Als je een goede oplossing weet, laat die dan  vooral horen, want daar ben ik ook wel benieuwd naar. Een oogje in zo'n  M4 gat met een safety er aan vast gaat zo'n beamer niet langer  tegenhouden dan een anti-diefstalkabel.



Neem ik helemaal van je aan dat ook het M4 gat geen oplossing is. Ik reageer juist niet inhoudelijk omdat ik geen rigger ben, had jij misschien ook niet moeten doen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Neem ik helemaal van je aan dat ook het M4 gat geen oplossing is. Ik reageer juist niet inhoudelijk omdat ik geen rigger ben, had jij misschien ook niet moeten doen.



De enige juiste oplossing is feitelijk ook: Ga naar de erkende AV-vakhandel (zoals de winkel die bij dit forum hoort) en schaf daar een montagebeugel aan die voor dit doel bedoeld is. Dan sluit je elk risico door eigen kluswerk compleet uit.

Uit de reacties van de TS blijkt alleen dat hij daar geen budget voor heeft. Wees dan niet verrast als mensen met 'doe het zelf'-alternatieven aan komen zetten, en ja, die brengen uiteraard risico's met zich mee. Betere alternatieven? Die hoor ik dan ook zeker graag.

Ik ben niet het type dat de TS gewoon maar vraagt om meer te sparen en anders pas hier te komen vragen als ie zijn zijwieltjes heeft ingeleverd.

Overigens zijn bij dit kaliber beamer (woonkamer, huis tuin en keuken) een drie- of viertal M4 schroefgaatjes vaak de _enige_ manier om ze ook maar ergens aan vast te maken. We hebben het hier niet over Barco's met een vliegframe.

----------


## vasco

Als de TS hier het budget niet voor heeft dan denk ik dat wij hier op  een forum, dat toch bedoelt is elkaar pro oplossingen te adviseren, niet  elke keer weer met hobby-bob tips moeten (proberen te) komen. De  hobby-bob oplossingen brengen gewoon risico's met zich mee. Serieuze  spullen kosten ook serieus geld en zeker als men wil gaan vliegen (boven  mensen) waarbij veiligheid wel heel belangrijk wordt. Misschien is hier  bij voorbaat al een fout gemaakt door de keuze van de projector  tegenover het doel.

Het is jammer maar soms is doorsparen gewoon de enige juiste oplossing, zeker als het om het waarborgen van veiligheid gaat.

Wat  ik zie op klussen waarbij video wordt gebruikt voor dit soort  projectoren zijn plafondkooien en hier gaan dan de safeties aan.


Maar a.u.b. laten we niet dit soort projecten gaan adviseren

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als de TS hier het budget niet voor heeft dan denk ik dat wij hier op  een forum, dat toch bedoelt is elkaar pro oplossingen te adviseren, niet  elke keer weer met hobby-bob tips moeten (proberen te) komen. De  hobby-bob oplossingen brengen gewoon risico's met zich mee. Serieuze  spullen kosten ook serieus geld en zeker als men wil gaan vliegen (boven  mensen) waarbij veiligheid wel heel belangrijk wordt. Misschien is hier  bij voorbaat al een fout gemaakt door de keuze van de projector  tegenover het doel.
> 
> Het is jammer maar soms is doorsparen gewoon de enige juiste oplossing, zeker als het om het waarborgen van veiligheid gaat.
> 
> Wat  ik zie op klussen waarbij video wordt gebruikt voor dit soort  projectoren zijn plafondkooien en hier gaan dan de safeties aan.



Deze plafondkooi ziet er toch echt uit alsof ie bedoeld is om de beamer te beschermen tegen diefstal. Als je goed kijkt hangt de beamer nog altijd (ondersteboven) aan de steun die uit de bovenkant van de foto naar beneden komt. De kooi zit er alleen omheen om te zorgen dat grijpgrage handjes hem niet zo maar uit de steun kunnen trekken.

Als die kooi de beamer dan tegen een (onbedoelde) val beschermt is het denk ik mooi meegenomen maar ik kan hier geen dragende functie van deze kooi zien. Sterker nog: De hele constructie zal met die hoop staal meer wegen dan de beamer die ie moet beschermen.

Barco heeft prachtige vliegframes voor hun projectoren, maar die wegen ook een ton tegenover dit soort kleine apparaten van het formaat stoeptegel. Ik weet ook niet of daar fatsoenlijke en kant-en-klare oplossingen voor zijn die ook veilig boven onwetend publiek gebruikt kunnen worden. As I said, je kan aan zo'n beamer nergens een safety bevestigen, en als je die safety aan je ophangbeugel maakt, dan komt ie nog altijd naar beneden zeilen als die beugel de geest geeft natuurlijk.

----------


## moderator

Jongens, lees jullie eigen berichten even terug en ga alsjeblieft bij jezelf na of je in rel life ook op zo'n toon tegen elkaar zou praten, kom zeg!

Een kleinere beamer ophangen gebeurt, dat weet ik met 100% zekerheid, vele keren vaker dan het ophangen van een dikke evenementenbeamer.
Voor de kleinere beamers zijn er legio mogelijkheden voor plafond en wand montage. Kan allemaal heel veilig, met 3-4 bout verbindingen.
Veel types hebben hiervoor montageplaatsen in de behuizing zitten.
Check de handleiding voor de mogelijkheden per type!

Wat we hier hebben is een gevaletje: passend maken voor de job, oftewel: stukje maatwerk.
Gelukkig mag je voor het kopen van en betrouwbare en veilige oplossing betalen, gewoon in geld.

Wanneer dat geld er niet is, dan gaat het ophangen van de beamer even niet door totdat het geld er wel is, of totdat besloten wordt dat het ophangen van de beamer niet nodig is.

----------


## daviddewaard

ik heb iedereen hier aleen nog maar horen ropen hoe het niet moet maar nog niemand met een fatsoenlijke oplossing zien komen.
denk dat onderstaande afbeelding is wat TS zoek en komt bij skylite vandaan.
je kan ook gewoon een willikeirige beamer pland beugel nemen boveing M10 erin tappen en klaar, zoe doe ik het meestal

----------


## NesCio01

> ik heb iedereen hier aleen nog maar horen ropen hoe het niet moet maar nog niemand met een fatsoenlijke oplossing zien komen.




@David: Tnx voor je support  :Smile: 
(zie page 1)
grtz

----------


## vasco

NesCio01 had het inderdaad al genoemd en nu daviddewaard wederom, dit is  inderdaad een veel gebruikte methode voor kleine projectoren. Ik heb verder ook nergens aangehaald dat de TS moet saven.

Ik  haakte in op het gebruik van een Kensington slotje als safety,  niet meer en niet minder. Daarna gaf ik aan wat ik wel eens op een klus  met video zie hangen indien er wel gesaved wordt met dit type  projectoren. Dat zijn dit soort kooien om een projector heen. De kooi zit vast aan de paal en met safeties aan de truss. Als de  projector loslaat dan ligt deze in de kooi en kan niet naar beneden  komen. De kooi zit dan nog steeds aan de paal vast maar  mocht die loskomen zitten daar de safeties aan. Ik was nieuwsgierig toen  ik de constructie zag en dan vraag ik het gewoon aan de persoon die er  mee werkt. Nogmaals, ik ben geen rigger dus vraag mij niet naar het  technische hoe en wat. Tegen diefstal zal de kooi trouwens ook wel een  functie hebben maar dat lijkt mij alleen in een vaste installatie het geval.

Er zat verder geen kwaad woord achter mijn bijdrage alleen is toonnatie wat moeilijk te halen uit wat platte tekst.

----------

